# marshal vs raymond poll {ended marshal best smug}



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

this is two days old stop voting and kill this thread already


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 25, 2020)

Marshal reminds me of Justin Bieber
I said it
Idk why
But once I have made the comparison, there is no going back.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Marshal reminds me of Justin Bieber
> I said it
> Idk why
> But once I have made the comparison, there is no going back.


dont talk to me ever again
k thnxs (joke)


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

Love them both but honestly...I just prefer the cat model. Raymond is such a consummate design.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 25, 2020)

I don't really like both of them... I voted for Marshal though, since he is a squirrel (they are my favorite in-game species).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Love them both but honestly...I just prefer the cat model. Raymond is such a consummate design.


gee thanks buddy very interesting opinion ya got there
(again also joke im sorry i cant help this)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> dont talk to me ever again
> k thnxs (joke)


your loss. sorry not sorry *z snaps*
(obv joking =p ...i can never do a good z snap... is there a good youtube tutorial made by a savage queen to teach me the art?)


----------



## Splinter (May 25, 2020)

I voted Marshal, cos it's cool to not like Raymond. Just like it was cool to not like Marshal in NL.


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

can i plz pick them both? cuz raymond reminds me of bowie and marshal is my cute little rebel. they are a team <3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> your loss. sorry not sorry *z snaps*
> (obv joking =p ...i can never do a good z snap... is there a good youtube tutorial made by a savage queen to teach me the art?)


nobody:
not a single soul on earth:
me: IM GOING TO MAKE A THREAD ABOUT HOW MARSHAL IS BETTER THAN RAYMOND EVEN THOUGH I STILL LIKE RAYMOND AND AM JUST SALTY ABOUT A DIFFERENT THREAD
/\
 |
true story i like raymond because of the design, if he appears in my camp im taking him but he's not a dreamie

marshal is always number 1

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



zato said:


> can i plz pick them both? cuz raymond reminds me of bowie and marshal is my cute little rebel. they are a team <3


no


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I voted Marshal, cos it's cool to not like Raymond. Just like it was cool to not like Marshal in NL.


The accuracy of this is astonishing.


----------



## raqball (May 25, 2020)

I prefer Marshal but of course Raymond is worth more as he does not have an amiibo..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

i like this poll so far


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I voted Marshal, cos it's cool to not like Raymond. Just like it was cool to not like Marshal in NL.



I think the train is changing because the intense Raymond dislike just comes off as insecure when people were foaming at the mouth about him. You better get on this train before it leaves you behind!


----------



## Lilybells (May 25, 2020)

Marshal is just so cute and small! I love him.


----------



## JKDOS (May 25, 2020)

I find Marshal more adorable. I love his grumpy face


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> I think the train is changing because the intense Raymond dislike just comes off as insecure when people were foaming at the mouth about him. You better get on this train before it leaves you behind!


i think i need to take a chill pill, i can't understand anything you posted (that's not an insult im not joking i don't understand)


----------



## Baroque (May 25, 2020)

I have an inkling as to why you made this thread, hmm...


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> i think i need to take a chill pill, i can't understand anything you posted (that's not an insult im not joking i don't understand)



LMAO, it's okay. I was just implying that it may be cool to like Raymond again now...haha


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> LMAO, it's okay. I was just implying that it may be cool to like Raymond again now...haha


if i understand right you're saying im overreacting over a cat and a squirrel which is true, I'm going to unwatch this thread and pay no attention to it because of my weirdness

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Baroque said:


> I have an inkling as to why you made this thread, hmm...


*HMM*


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 25, 2020)

Surprised but liking the results so far.


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

marshmallow squirrel vs david bowie office cat???

marshmallow squirrel vs billionaire secrets pRetTy EyEs cat?

marshmallow squirrel vs capitalist pro-fracking cat?


----------



## Florence + The Machine (May 25, 2020)

Honestly I thought Raymond was ugly until I found him again on a mystery island like 3 days ago. He has grown on me since and now idk if I'll let him leave. Bluntly I don't think either Raymond nor Marshal deserve the massive hype they receive, but each their own. I voted Raymond because I never cared for Marshal, even back in NL. I think smugs like Hans/Chadder/Shep/Julian/Leopold are way better. Also because today I found a recording of when Raymond taught me the Confident reaction the last time I had him and it was very cute. At least Marshal's massive popularity means people with his amiibo have an ez way to make bank ig.


----------



## Splinter (May 25, 2020)

But does Marshal look good in a maid outfit?


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no


then i pick KICKS!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! KICKS IS BEST BOY!!!!! FIGHT ME!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2020)

Splinter said:


> But does Marshal look good in a maid outfit?


Time to delete my search history!


----------



## trashpedia (May 25, 2020)

zato said:


> then i pick KICKS!!!! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! KICKS IS BEST BOY!!!!! FIGHT ME!!!


Kicks is much better than Marshal or Raymond and blows them both out of the water.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

i prefer marshal! the way his blush became a soft gradient in acnh is just <3

raymond has honestly never appealed to me since i’m not a fan of greys or dull colours in general; i don’t dislike him, though! i see lots of players who like his heterochromia, which i do agree is unique and appealing. his aesthetic just doesn’t stand out to me personally~


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Kicks is much better than Marshal or Raymond and blows them both out of the water.


100% true still sad you can't have npcs live on your island. and super sad kicks doesn't have a fixed shop =( i miss seeing his fluffy face every day like in NL.


----------



## trashpedia (May 25, 2020)

zato said:


> 100% true still sad you can't have npcs live on your island. and super sad kicks doesn't have a fixed shop =( i miss seeing his fluffy face every day like in NL.


True U_U I would love to him him in the future have his own section in the Able Sister's shop. He's so cuuuute, especially since they started giving him an accent in this game.


----------



## Fey (May 25, 2020)

The business cat has Trump hair. Just sayin’


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Kicks is much better than Marshal or Raymond and blows them both out of the water.


This is true.


----------



## Mu~ (May 25, 2020)

I prefer Raymond, never saw what others see in Marshal xD


----------



## Uffe (May 25, 2020)

I voted Marshal. I don't remember the hype train being this intense back in New Leaf for Marshal compared to how popular Raymond is in New Horizons. Both lack interesting palette designs if you ask me. But you didn't ask me, so...


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Marshal, I like Raymond but Marshal is more sentimental to me so I choose my bby squirrel 

O'Hare is better than both of them tho *fight me*


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 25, 2020)

I voted Marshall because he’s on my hubbies island and I’ve never met Raymond


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 25, 2020)

Alright. Who is making new profiles so they can keep voting for Marshal.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Marshal, I like Raymond but Marshal is more sentimental to me so I choose my bby squirrel
> 
> O'Hare is better than both of them tho *fight me*


O'hare isn't better, BECAUSE HOPKINS IS

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



fallenchaoskitten said:


> Alright. Who is making new profiles so they can keep voting for Marshal.


not me im too busy obsessing over the punchy vs hopkins poll


----------



## Lattecakes (May 25, 2020)

Voted for Marshal because he is my villager and he is so adorbs so I can't imagine liking Raymond more than him lol


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

Fey said:


> The business cat has Trump hair. Just sayin’



I prefer to think of it has David Bowie hair but this...is...hilarious!


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> O'hare isn't better, BECAUSE HOPKINS IS


Ding dong you're ms. wrong go back to 0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Ding dong you're ms. wrong go back to 0


I will fight you


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> I will fight you


8 am, parking lot, be there


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> 8 am, parking lot, be there


no we're doing this at the parking lot NOW


----------



## Fye (May 25, 2020)

Marshals cute but Raymond wins for me! I like his business theme and design overall - cats are just great in general (apart from the crazy pointed ears). I love how small Marshal is and those pink cheeks are killer but he doesn't have a nose and that just doesn't sit well with me    Also have you seen Raymond's fangy smile? uwu


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Marshals cute but Raymond wins for me! I like his business theme and design overall - cats are just great in general (apart from the crazy pointed ears). I love how small Marshal is and those pink cheeks are killer but he doesn't have a nose and that just doesn't sit well with me    Also have you seen Raymond's fangy smile? uwu


wait raymond has a nose

no joke i just realized that


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> no we're doing this at the parking lot NOW


Aight let's throw hands


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Aight let's throw hands


(how tho)


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> (how tho)


(dude idek)


----------



## Fye (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> wait raymond has a nose
> 
> no joke i just realized that


yup, thankfully he's one of the only cats with a nose. I don't know what it is about the AC team and their inconsistent nose/no nose designs... let the poor babies sniff all the flowers I planted!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> (dude idek)


uh meme war? meet me in the s e n d m e m e s thread

(i dont have a freaking clue what but idk)

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



DoeReMi said:


> yup, thankfully he's one of the only cats with a nose. I don't know what it is about the AC team and their inconsistent nose/no nose designs... let the poor babies sniff all the flowers I planted!


wait has rosie been eating my flowers than


----------



## IndoX (May 25, 2020)

Raymond wins for me personally.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 25, 2020)

My vote is for Raymond on the sole basis that people are willing to pay infinitely more NMT for him than Marshal (although Marshal has an amiibo I believe, while Raymond does not. Still, that does not change my personal vote.)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> My vote is for Raymond on the sole basis that people are willing to pay infinitely more NMT for him than Marshal (although Marshal has an amiibo I believe, while Raymond does not. Still, that does not change my personal vote.)


this thread isnt about which is more popular its about your personal opinion


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> this thread isnt about which is more popular its about your personal opinion


i don't actually like either ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> True U_U I would love to him him in the future have his own section in the Able Sister's shop. He's so cuuuute, especially since they started giving him an accent in this game.


added the kicks option to the poll

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

Added the change vote option in case anybody who voted for raymond has seen the error of their ways


----------



## soomi (May 25, 2020)

Marshal! I love him so much he looks like mini snowball.

Raymond's really cute tho! That smile of his 

PS Love that Kicks is part of it!! LOL


----------



## absol (May 25, 2020)

those 2 are adorable I hated picking just one option


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

mentali said:


> View attachment 265333
> 
> those 2 are adorable I hated picking just one option


ngl that looks cute


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 25, 2020)

marshall wins in my eyes because he was in my NL town for pretty much the whole time and his house was right next to mine so id get to see the fluffy boi everyday


----------



## Snek (May 25, 2020)

Voted for my boi Kicks. He needs more love!


----------



## trashpedia (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Added the change vote option in case anybody who voted for raymond has seen the error of their ways



Nah I'm still picking Raymond cuz I don't see the errors of my ways lol


----------



## Loubelle (May 25, 2020)

I voted for Raymond- I'm just more of a cat person, and I've said this in other threads about Raymond, but he reminds me of Bob the minion with his heterochromia and glasses  and Bob is baby. Also, I have a grey cat in real life, so i guess Raymond just appeals more to me personally. Marshall is also very cute though and I can definitely see why he is so loved. 

edit: With all that being said, I definitely think Raymond is overrated and not worth what people are asking for him. I would never pay that much for him


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Nah I'm still picking Raymond cuz I don't see the errors of my ways lol


no vote for kicks


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 25, 2020)

Looks like I'll have to dust this off:






----------Team Marshal----------------------Vs.-----------Team Raymond-------------


----------



## tanisha23 (May 25, 2020)

After lots of consideration, and after meeting them both in person, I think I have to go with Marshall. He's such an angry looking short cutie. I wanna squeeze him every time I see him. I hope I get to meet him on the islands!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> Looks like I'll have to dust this off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why tho

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Nunnafinga said:


> Looks like I'll have to dust this off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?????????????????????'


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

Neither of them are villagers I particularly care about. I like them both but they aren't my favorite. Voted for Marshal because I like his design a bit more. He looks like he could be a companion to Dora, one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> why tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Why not?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> Why not?


i dont even know who those people are


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 25, 2020)

Should have been Marshal vs. Raymond vs. Julian.


----------



## absol (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> ngl that looks cute


the best thing about Raymond is his little fangs tbh


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

mentali said:


> the best thing about Raymond is his little fangs tbh


you: looks at his fangs
me: how are his glasses even on?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 25, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Should have been Marshal vs. Raymond vs. Julian.



People don't really seem to like Julian as much as the other two which is sad.  I love my magical unicorn


----------



## Acies (May 25, 2020)

I voted for Raymond, even though I prefer Marshal's interior, but I don't like any of them very much. Raymond just is a novelty, so I might still need some time to get used to seeing him; plus, I've seen him compared to David Bowie.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

changed my vote to kicks. easily the most fashionable npc in the game. marshal and raymond wish they could be as suave as him


----------



## 0orchid (May 25, 2020)

The color grey has ruined a lot of otherwise cute villagers for me personally so I'm going to have to go with Marshal


----------



## smolnoodle (May 25, 2020)

I vote Beau. No one is better than Beau, my lil baby Beau hehe


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

^^ seconded but out of these choices, marshal ftw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Results, ray has nothing on March 

autocorrect bare with me please I'm on a tablet


----------



## Vadim (May 25, 2020)

Klaus is the only smug you'll ever need.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Vadim said:


> Klaus is the only smug you'll ever need.


*shep


----------



## Opal (May 25, 2020)

I have Marshal in NL so I'm biased, but tbh I don't get the Raymond hype. Who knows, I might change my mind, but I doubt I will like him more than Marshal because Marshal is cute and calls me genius 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Unhappyhome said:


> *shep


**O'hare


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2020)

Oho, so NOW Marshal is more popular huh?

I've always liked Marshal over Raymond. Marshal is still my favorite smug and one of my favorite villagers overall. Raymond is alright overall. Just a villager I can live without though

@Raymond fans: Honestly, like who you wanna like. Don't let anyone's opinion or posts get to you. I think I made one dumb post about Marshal vs Raymond and I do regret it. I didn't think things would go so far. :/


----------



## Calysis (May 25, 2020)

Raymond! He's grown to be my second favorite villager, just behind Olivia.~

I really like the cats (I have four on my island) and don't particularly like the squirrel models for some reason. I haven't had Marshal in any of my AC towns though, so I may be a bit biased. ^^;


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Opal said:


> **O'hare


I agree with this 1000%


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

I love them both (despite not having both lol), but I voted for Marshal.
Also the Kicks option is hilarious and I'm 99% certain my brother would pick it if he went on this forum. He just loves Kicks.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Nox said:


> Oho, so NOW Marshal is more popular huh?
> 
> I've always liked Marshal over Raymond. Marshal is still my favorite smug and one of my favorite villagers overall. Raymond is alright overall. Just a villager I can live without though
> 
> @Raymond fans: Honestly, like who you wanna like. Don't let anyone's opinion or posts get to you. I think I made one dumb post about Marshal vs Raymond and I do regret it. I didn't think things would go so far. :/


Did u just ping a random user names Raymond


----------



## a sprout (May 25, 2020)

I think I like Raymond more. I've had Marshal in New Leaf and thought he was adorable, but I dunno. I like the accountant business cat. I like almost all the cats, honestly.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Did u just ping a random user names Raymond


lol oops. Wonder if it's actually gonna make them log on after 10+ years? XD


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Did u just ping a random user names Raymond


LOL The Raymond guy is 59, he be older than my dad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> LOL The Raymond guy is 59, he be older than my dad


oop


----------



## Santana (May 25, 2020)

Team Raymond bro. When I first saw Raymond I absolutely fell in LOVE with him. Little did I know about the cult following he would gain...


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2020)

tabby is the only cat for me so obviously marshal


----------



## Chungus (May 25, 2020)

To be honest, I care for neither Raymond nor Marshal. But I automatically vote Marshal because he at least looks like a villager.

Raymond looks like a special NPC that would stand behind Isabelle's desk and help you deal with residents.


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2020)

I really like them both, despite the heat that is surrounding Raymond rn lol - Their designs are cute and that's about as much as my shallow mind need to be sold on a villager.

but i voted marshall because he was the original boy, the chosen one. my dear old new leaf friend


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 25, 2020)

I have never really seen the craze for Marshal because I never really cared for his grumpy look. I also think Raymond is cute, but the prices to obtain him are through the roof


----------



## Enxssi (May 25, 2020)

with raymond I will make BANK


----------



## Chungus (May 25, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> with raymond I will make BANK



Unfortunately, this will be me if he ever comes to my campsite...


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

marshal's my nl best boy


----------



## moon_child (May 25, 2020)

Marshal BEST BOY.


----------



## cocoacat (May 25, 2020)

Voted for Kicks, because he's the best and I'm a sucker for his accent. 

For me it's Kicks > Marshal > Raymond

Marshal is cute, but don't care much for his eyes or lack of a nose....and Raymond seems stuck up.


----------



## fairyring (May 25, 2020)

idk bro i like squirrels more cos they're so smol but marshal looks so mad and raymond is so businessy and the only thing i like about him are his glasses + differently colored eyes

i pick kicks can he be a villager


----------



## ohno dannie (May 25, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Time to delete my search history!


i-

where is the bleach



my poor baby boy marshalll nooooo


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 26, 2020)

I like marshal a tiny bit more because his house is coffee themed  
And he's a squirrel
And nostalgia from NL


----------



## carackobama (May 26, 2020)

neither of them are my favourites but Raymond! I like Marshal okay but I’ve never been a huge fan or had any desire to have him on my island or in my town, whereas cats are my favourite species both irl and in the game and I like Raymond’s design


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

I'm sure nobody is gonna see this but im camp siting for raymond to make bank 

its been 6 hours, this cat is nowhere to be found, at this point i might just keep him if i do find him

my brain hurts and hopkins is the only thing keeping me alive


----------



## windloft (May 26, 2020)

i love them both! but i've a massive soft spot for marshal kehe.


----------



## Envy (May 26, 2020)

Marshal is alright, but at the end of the day Raymond is more distinct and more appealing to me. Like I would have never even recognized Marshal as anything more than just another squirrel villager if his popularity hadn't propped him up (and in fact I had NL since day one but did not even know anything about him until NH was coming and his popularity was talked about. I easily could have had him cycle through my NL town and wouldn't have even noticed him much), but Raymond was distinct to me (alongside Reneigh and Audie) from the very moment he was revealed, long before the hype began.


----------



## Iris_T (May 26, 2020)

I like them both a lot, but Kicks takes the cake!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

Iris_T said:


> I like them both a lot, but Kicks takes the cake!


sorry just thinking about how i made the kicks vote for fun and everybody votes for it


----------



## thisisausername (May 26, 2020)

whew the difference between Marshal votes and Raymond votes... my hand slipped i meant to vote for Marshal

nah but seriously I never cared for Marshal, when I saw Raymond the first time (when the new villager pics were just low quality screenshots from videos) i just really liked his design!


----------



## Luella (May 26, 2020)

I have an inclination to Raymond. I'm newer to the series so both of them are "new" to me.

But both are cool! If I didn't have Raymond it probably would be Marshall.


----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

Marshal is baby <:


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 26, 2020)

Okay I'll just say it - Marshal is cuter but I would leave both behind in a mystery island and not feel bad. I have so many faves!


----------



## vicutie (May 26, 2020)

Marshal will always be my fave


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

My thread is still going oh wow


----------



## Undies (May 26, 2020)

Super unpopular opinion:  I don't really care for either that much. 

Raymond gets my vote. I do like his heterochromia eyes alot, it gives me David Bowie vibes. I think there's so many better cats to have tho (I'm biased af to my favourites Punchy, Kabuki and Bob tho).

Marshal is another one I always see everyone talking about and I just don't really see the appeal of tbh. If I had to have a squrriel on my island I think there's so many others i'd rather pick for my island. Poppy looks super cute, and I love how Hazel just fully embraces the unibrow.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 26, 2020)

My vote goes to Raymond, but if I'm quite honest I don't really care about either of them all too much. I prefer Raymond because of the heterochromia, the glasses, and general business theme with his Waistcoat and office-themed interior design of his house. He has unique aspects that set him apart at a glance, and I like unique and distinct villagers. Meanwhile, Marshal doesn't have anything that makes him stand out to me in his character design. I can say, though, that the interior design of his house in New Horizons looks fairly pleasant. If I had either of them show up, I'd probably just try to keep them in pristine condition and sell them off to someone else. I have a bunch of other favorites from across all the different tiers who I'm way more interested in.


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 26, 2020)

Marshal is OK, I guess. I kinda like Raymond too, but unfortunately for him we live in a reality where Eugene and Jacques also exist as Animal Crossing villagers, so business cat can never be best smug. Kicks is... Kicks. Never really cared for him that much tbh.

Sable though? Sable was by far my favourite Animal Crossing NPC when I was a lil kid. I loved that she started out as being super quiet, but would eventually warm up to you if you spoke to her every day. And her backstory is pretty sad, totally unexpected from an otherwise cute and wholesome series and really made me feel sorry for her. She still is my favourite, but nowadays she has to share the number one spot with our fearless leader, Tom Nook.


----------



## Cethosia (May 27, 2020)

I voted for Marshal. I think he is rather cute. As for Raymond...I just _don't _like gray.


----------



## pocky (May 27, 2020)

I voted Marshal, but I gotta say I'm surprised he is in the lead. I figured Raymond would be more popular


----------



## Corrie (May 27, 2020)

Smol marshmallow boi vs hipster swag kit. 

The answer is obvious. 

Marshal!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

Okay for real this is still going?


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 27, 2020)

Sable lmao


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

having kicks as a villager would b a dream come true!


----------



## zenni (May 27, 2020)

o no why can't I vote for marshmallow boi


----------

